# Happy Canada Day



## Chrisky (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Canada Day everyone.  Hope everyone is having a good time celebrating.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 1, 2009)

Just arrived in the Capital and headed down to Parliament Hill for the festivities.  Weather is threatening.


----------



## Dori (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Canada Day to all!  We will do our celebrating on Saturday with a neighbourhood annual potluck/fireworks party.  We all chip in and have a great time.

Dori


----------

